# Sayoc Kali Seminar-Chicago area... April 13, 2003



## Guro_Jeff (Mar 6, 2003)

I just wanted to let you all know that I will be returning near to the Chicago area for another seminar on April 13th. I will be available for private lessons in the area on Friday and Saturday prior to the seminar.

Sayoc Kali Seminar in the Chicago Area
Rosemont, Illinois

Date:      April 13, 2003
Time:      11am till 5pm
Location: Radisson Hotel O'Hare
               6810 N. Mannheim Road
              Rosemont, IL 60018
Cost:       $75 cash at the door
Taught by: Guro Jeff Chung
Contact:  (917) 749-5169
email:     gurojeff@yahoo.com

if you have any questions, or wish to reserve a time slot for a private lesson (individual or group) please let me know!!


----------



## Guro_Jeff (Apr 1, 2003)

Slight change... will only be teaching privates on Saturday, the 12th... otherwise, all else remains the same!!

hoping to see some of you there!!

respects, Guro Jeff


----------

